# cumulet



## bolton (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi could anyone post a picture of this bird or give me a link please. I've googled it and had no success. Cheers.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi bolton, maybe this link will help you?:

http://www.azpigeons.org/showcumulet.htm


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

here is another one I found, a bit better:

http://www.silvo-co.com/pigeons/strains.htm


----------



## bolton (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks for your help.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There are old black & white pictures in The Pigeon, by Wendell Levi. When I went looking on the web, I came across several websites that were posting a "looking for a picture of a show cumulet" message. Surely, somebody raises those things?

Pidgey


----------



## sunson (Nov 13, 2009)

There are still kits of flying Cumulets (like described in Levi)
Cumulets are always white, but the youngsters are born with red/yellow specles on wingtips/beard or neck.It is still a good highflyer (up to invisible), britisch records (12h in 1917) are no more attained.


----------



## coloen (May 6, 2010)

Have you still Breeders cumulet? 

JF


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*There two types of Cumulets, flying and show They are infact a very nice hi flyers.The flying type was used in the develment of the racing homer. They are strong flyers and will stay aloft for hours(4-10)at a time.*GEORGE


----------



## coloen (May 6, 2010)

george simon said:


> *There two types of Cumulets, flying and show They are infact a very nice hi flyers.The flying type was used in the develment of the racing homer. They are strong flyers and will stay aloft for hours(4-10)at a time.*GEORGE


In California you have breeders Cumulet flying? 

In France there are more? 

JF


----------



## sunson (Nov 13, 2009)

*Cumulets*



coloen said:


> In California you have breeders Cumulet flying?
> 
> In France there are more?
> 
> JF


In France I know one breeder who was starting with Cumulets in 2010. He got them from Belgium.

If you are member of the CFPC&HV you will get all information. Have a look also to their internet site (http://pigeon.vole.free.fr)


----------



## coloen (May 6, 2010)

sunson said:


> In France I know one breeder who was starting with Cumulets in 2010. He got them from Belgium.
> 
> If you are member of the CFPC&HV you will get all information. Have a look also to their internet site (http://pigeon.vole.free.fr)



Thank you, I found now.


----------



## STEVE786 (Nov 3, 2013)

hi,iam looking to buy pure white cumulets flying type here in uk,can anybody help me to find breeder or if u know someone whos got them for sale please?


----------



## Punch (Nov 8, 2021)

sunson said:


> There are still kits of flying Cumulets (like described in Levi)
> Cumulets are always white, but the youngsters are born with red/yellow specles on wingtips/beard or neck.It is still a good highflyer (up to invisible), britisch records (12h in 1917) are no more attained.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------

